# servicio de dns dinámico gratuito

## Theasker

Hola, hace muchos años ya que uso dyndns para acceder a mi servidor siempre con la misma url, pero últimamente se está poniendo un poco pesado y con muchas trabas.

Quisiera saber, cual es el que soléis usar vosotros y si es compatible el cliente de actualización de ip con Gentoo, genial.

Gracias anticipadas y un saludo

----------

## opotonil

Yo uso Hurricane Electric y estoy encantado (tengo dominio propio, no proporcionan subdominio): https://dns.he.net/

En cuanto a la actualizacion tengo IPv6 (tunel 6in4), tambien con Hurricane Electric, configurado en el router (OpenWrt) y al actualizar el tunel me actualiza tambien el dns, si usas OpenWrt y te interesa el tema tengo un articulillo en el blog: http://www.localnet.org.es/2012/12/ipv6-con-hurricane-electric-y-openwrt.html

Salu2.

----------

## Theasker

Muchas gracias, pero por por ahora no tengo ni idea de configurar ipv6, y no tengo dominio propio tampoco, por eso uso dyndns y su cliente en gentoo para actualizar la ip ddclient.

----------

## agdg

Yo uso noip. Ojo porque las versiones gratuitas cada x días (¿30? ¿60? ...) debes de entrar y confirmar el host para que no lo desactiven. Yo termine haciéndome pro. El demonio que notifica al servidor de los cambios de ip actualmente lo tengo configurado en el router, aunque hace tiempo lo use en gentoo, durante uno o dos años, y nunca tuve problemas.

```
*  net-dns/noip-updater

      Latest version available: 2.1.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 149 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.no-ip.com

      Description:   no-ip.com dynamic DNS updater

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## Theasker

Si, algo así me sonaba, igual que dyndns entonces. No hay ninguno que sea gratuito? para uso personal como lo uso yo?

----------

